# Is it me?



## sputnik (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi

I am just looking for a little advice. My husband and I are in our early thirties and have been married for 3 years, together for 5.
We have basically been having a problem about 6 months into our relashionship. He never wants to have sex. In the beginning he said he was stressed tired etc. We have sex on average once every 2 months and the only reason is because I have to bring it up again!! He never brings it up or does anything off his own bat. We have a good time together, we get on well. We have a little son now. It is killing my confidence. Is it me? He says there is nothing wrong but clearly there is
Any advice would be really apreciated!!
thanks


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sputnik said:


> Hi
> We have sex on average once every 2 months and the only reason is because I have to bring it up again!! He never brings it up or does anything off his own bat.


Hi Sputnik,

Just to clarify...

Are you saying you wait 2 months before you initiate out of utter utter frustration.

Do you not attempt to initiate in between?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

How often does he masturbate?
Does he do that while watching porn? If so, what kind?






sputnik said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just looking for a little advice. My husband and I are in our early thirties and have been married for 3 years, together for 5.
> We have basically been having a problem about 6 months into our relashionship. He never wants to have sex. In the beginning he said he was stressed tired etc. We have sex on average once every 2 months and the only reason is because I have to bring it up again!! He never brings it up or does anything off his own bat. We have a good time together, we get on well. We have a little son now. It is killing my confidence. Is it me? He says there is nothing wrong but clearly there is
> ...


----------



## sputnik (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

to answer both questions, I cant bring myself to initate, I have no confidence left. I guess I just keep thinking if he wanted to he would let me know... We talk about the fact that there is nothing happening and then I guess he feels bad so then he will do something.

How often does he masturbate?
Does he do that while watching porn? If so, what kind?

I honestly dont know, I have found porn once or twice a long time ago and that was some Pamela Anderson type thing. 

I really do feel so low. I really dont know what to do!!
thanks again


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

if you never initiate, you are less attractive to him and that will eventually build resentment. if you are saying you used to initiate but stopped due to lack of response thats different.

it is possible he feels like you dont want it and visa versa so nobody gets it.

one other question, has there been any big changes in either of you related to physical appearance?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> it is possible he feels like you dont want it and visa versa so nobody gets it.


Yeah, and following on from that, if you want it, and asking for it gets you some, who do you not ask twice a week every week?


----------

